# Beau has got a new friend



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I contacted Irene who runs Cavy Haven" a Guinea pig rescue in Winsford to see if she could find me a new friend for Beau, she told me to take him along and she would put him in a pen and introduce some of the piggies to him and see which who he liked best, she called it "speed dating" for piggies!! :lol:

So last Wednesday we took him along and he chose a gorgeous 4 week old, chocolate and white, male rex, we have named him Hurley.










Here is Beau chosing between him and another piggie (I wanted to take them both as they were both so cute but we only had room for 1  )










Oh and guess what else we came home with?????????????










We have named him "Paris" I will try and get some better pics of him soon.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

all B E A U TIFUL


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Aww look at the tiny piggies:001_wub:.

Good on you for choosing a rescue:thumbup:.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> Aww look at the tiny piggies:001_wub:.
> 
> Good on you for choosing a rescue:thumbup:.


They do look really tiny next to Beau don't they :lol:

Irene also had 1 day old texel guinea pigs!!! They looked like little lambs :001_wub:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Irene also had 1 day old texel guinea pigs!!! They looked like little lambs :001_wub:


And you didnt get any photos of them!? :lol:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> And you didnt get any photos of them!? :lol:


Yes I did lol but most of them were blurry as they were a bit camera shy here is the best one


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow 4 weeks is young! Awww they are so goergeous and teeny tiny!! And a new rattie...tut tut!!! xx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh no now I want a guinea pig!!!:001_wub:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Petitepuppet said:


> Oh no now I want a guinea pig!!!:001_wub:


Well Irene would love them to go to a good home


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Wow 4 weeks is young! Awww they are so goergeous and teeny tiny!! And a new rattie...tut tut!!! xx


Irene said that they have to separate the male piggies from their mum at 3 weeks!! It does seem young to be away from mum but they are fully weaned by then so can go to their new homes. Hurley does look so little next to Beau even Irene was shocked at the size of him, I cant understand why he is so big as I don't overfeed him Irene says some breeds are just big :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Irene said that they have to separate the male piggies from their mum at 3 weeks!! It does seem young to be away from mum but they are fully weaned by then so can go to their new homes. Hurley does look so little next to Beau even Irene was shocked at the size of him, I cant understand why he is so big as I don't overfeed him Irene says some breeds are just big :lol:


Oh wow yeah that makes sense! I thought they were tiny...but Beau is just a big boy!! Bless him! They still getting on OK? xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes they are getting along fine, Beau does like to chase Hurley round the cage every so often but I think they are just playing  Hurley is quite nervy and darts into his igloo whenever I walk past the cage !! I am sure he will get more confident as he gets used to his new home


----------



## arruni (Nov 25, 2014)

I got 4 little piggies from Irene one was suppose to be put with one of my single sows but didn't get on so she went with the other three.

MY MINI ZOO IS:-
3 Dogs - Jack, Osska and Nishka
5 Cats - Amy, Tilly, Bubble, squeak and Scruff
2 Hamsters - Bogwot and nipper
1 Gerbil - Gizmo
3 Parrots - Cofresi, Egor and Ringo
15 Guinea pigs - Perky. Malcum, Cooper, Mackenzie, Greta, Bonnie, Nugget, Holly, Bandit, Tommy, Bobby, Toffee, Fudge, Bracken and Pickles
3 Ratties - Sadie, Maisy and Daisy
3 Fish - Sramble, Egg and Toast
2 Bunnies - Billy and Millie
Some more birds - Cockatiels/Budgies/Lovebirds
Some chickens


----------

